# Gute Pop Musik (Anousheh)



## behrangc (10. Juli 2012)

In diesem Thread möchte ich euch einen guten Pop-Sänger vorstellen. 
Er war in diesjährigen Staffel bei DSDS und ist zum Glück ausgeschieden. So kann er nun seinen eigenen Weg gehen und seiner Musik treu bleiben.
Es wäre toll, wenn ihr eure Meinungen schreiben würdet, wie ihr seine Musik findet und seine Songs.
Wenn es euch gefällt, wäre es sehr lieb wenn ihr das Video via FB mit euren Freunden teilt. Das tut keinem weh 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoZtcvb9klo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7NFWVfwMp4&feature=related


Liebe Grüße


----------



## rAveN_13 (10. Juli 2012)

Na ja der Typ ist gesanglich nur durchschnitt. Auch von der Musik her ist es nur durchschnitt. Verwendete Instrumente u. deren Struktur z. B. etc.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Juli 2012)

Die Musik gibts auf dem Planeten schon millionenfach Er bringt einfach nichts außergewöhnliches mit


----------



## batmaan (12. Juli 2012)

auch wenn er ein Landsmann ist, leider nur POP mist.


----------

